# Is this my Pregnant Queens plug? (with pics)



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Ok my Queen is at the last stages of pregnancy and I have seen people write about plugs on here. I was checking her over and found something coming from her genitals.

Is this her plug? If so what do I do? What does it mean? Will she soon give birth? If not, What could it be?

Sorry it has put me into a little panic.​


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hi, is it a pinky sory of colour, like a thick mucus ? If so, then yes, it's the plug Don't panic, easier said than done, I know, lol, cause the cat will pick up on it. You don't really have to do a lot, just make sure she has somewhere to go thats warm & quiet(if you've not already done this.) If you don't put her where you want her, she will find somewhere totally unaccessable to you, lol. Make sure you have plenty of bedding down, it can get very messy. Just keep any eye on her really, as she could go into labour soon or she could have you waiting hours. There's plenty of us on here that will be here for you*


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hi, is it a pinky sory of colour, like a thick mucus ? If so, then yes, it's the plug Don't panic, easier said than done, I know, lol, cause the cat will pick up on it. You don't really have to do a lot, just make sure she has somewhere to go thats warm & quiet(if you've not already done this.) If you don't put her where you want her, she will find somewhere totally unaccessable to you, lol. Make sure you have plenty of bedding down, it can get very messy. Just keep any eye on her really, as she could go into labour soon or she could have you waiting hours. There's plenty of us on here that will be here for you*


See that is what I am worried about, It isn't pink and isn't like the picture that George posted.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*The picture has'nt worked, so I can't see what it looks like. I'll PM you with my email addy, can you send it to me ?*


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *The picture has'nt worked, so I can't see what it looks like. I'll PM you with my email addy, can you send it to me ?*


It's up now, as what I can see, if you still can't see it then I don't mind getting your email, I'm just worried you see.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*It looks greeny/yellow to me. If it is I would get her to the vets as soon as possible. *


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *It looks greeny/yellow to me. If it is I would get her to the vets as soon as possible. *


Is this dangerous? Now I'm in a right panic, The vets will be closed, is there a way to cool a vet at home? Maybe I should visit....


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*If it's greeny/yellow, yes. It means theres infection, you need to get her to a vets straight away. *


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *If it's greeny/yellow, yes. It means theres infection, you need to get her to a vets straight away. *


I just read else where this:

Cervical plugs can vary in colour, from clear, or whitish, to brown or even slightly greenish. Pyometra is more likely in a cat which has been bred but hasn't got pregnant. If she is heavily pegnant and you have felt kittens moving then all is probably normal.

but to be safe I'm going to call the vet now be back soon.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*If you're worried it's best to ring Not being there I can't be 100% *


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Sorry for double post but now I'm worried, the bloody vet can't do anything, I explained my concerns and he said it's ok as Ive felt the kittens and she should be ok, but that still doesn't put my mind at rest.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Mybe you should call another vet - I would just to check. I am not experienced at all - just my cat and George's were different but more similar if that makes sense. That colour looks slightly 'off' to me - I have heard cat's plugs can be green but that looks quite runny more like discharge than a plug.
My cat's was a very thick lump and a very light pinky beige colour.

Good Luck
Emily


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, I don't really know what to say, my vet would of let me go there or come out. Do you have emergency out of ours vets around ? It's difficult to say when you can't see the cat. *


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Just so you know it isn't mucus like or runny, it is solid and is more brown than green.

No emergency vet at all, I live in a small area and the vets are at the bottom of my road it's closed now and he don't do call outs anymore. A time I really need him :/


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*It sounds like it could be the plug then, my cats were a solid type thing. I did'nt want to worry you, it's difficult to see from pictures sometimes. From what you say it all sounds normal then. Just keep an eye out you will see contractions and you will definately know when she is pushing. It could be hours though from the plug. Both my cats were very quick within half an hour, but they are all different.*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Sinspearian said:


> Just so you know it isn't mucus like or runny, it is solid and is more brown than green.
> 
> No emergency vet at all, I live in a small area and the vets are at the bottom of my road it's closed now and he don't do call outs anymore. A time I really need him :/


That sounds better than it looks - my expertise is more on pregnant women's plugs and think the basic idea is the same - it is a thick mucus and sometimes a bit of blood which seals the neck of the womb to keep babes of ehatever kind in and infections etc out. So once it's been in a bit longer it should look a little more like a solid blob of jelly and may be brown because the blood in it is older.

I would...
Watch to check there's no slow in kitten movements,
Keep an eye for waters and check they're mostly clear, slightly bloody and don't smell unpleasant and if they do...

god knows what you'll do if your vet isn't available - you probably should look up an on call vet - even if they are further and might charge more - there will be someone who can come I assure you - if you can't find one and something bad does happen you'll have to call the RSPCA.

Good Luck
Keep us Posted
Emily


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Does it smell funny? to be honest my girl had something like that, then she has a more pinky plug over the day which i pulledout twice, like a boogy. I say if all seems ok then try to relax a litter, or, call another vet for a second opinion.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fingers crossed all goes well,,,,,,,


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the support guys, sorry for late reply Ive been with her making sure she is okay. She seems calm and okay, Kittens are still moving in her, and my biggest hope is that if this is her plug, the colour will get healthier as more comes out. I will def keep you guys updated.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Great look forward to the updates*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I think she is probably waiting for an un godly hour to have them


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I've certainly seen plugs that colour.

Liz


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> I think she is probably waiting for an un godly hour to have them


lol I must admit yeah I am VERY excited, I'm in a silly stage of, when she moves I'm there seeing if she is in labour lol I'm silly I know xD

Lizward that's great news to hear, puts my mind at ease thanks.

So if that's her plug i take it she will be a proud mother soon​


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

hopefully, how is she today?


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

How's the little queen doing now? 

This may be just the plug's colour whilst it does its job preventing nasties from reaching the growing babies. Hope you find a vet who can advise in case you need professional help. Sending lots of positive cyber hugs. 

Wishing you well.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Any news on her progress?

Hope all's going well!
Emily


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Well theres like a light brown mucus stuff all over the bed >.< she picks the right places lol...

It looks as though her tummy bulge has dropped, which I'm guessing is normal and the kittens are on their way down, she also seems very restless and babies are moving a fair bit also.​


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yay, nearly there, my girl chose our bed to deposit mucus too  and it took appox 12 hours from then til she has the first kitten, but every at is different. how exciting, not long!!! what colour is mum?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im glued to this thread,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I hope everything is well, 

I will be checking in on this thread a lot lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I hope everything is well,
> 
> I will be checking in on this thread a lot lol


hee hee hee me to,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hee hee hee me to,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


wre are both like big kids when it comes to kitten and puppies


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> wre are both like big kids when it comes to kitten and puppies


its exciting ,new life coming into the world,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hee hee hee me to,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,





colliemerles said:


> its exciting ,new life coming into the world,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


yes it is, there is nothing better.............well chocolate is close  LOL


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Thats her when she was a kitten herself, Im not sure what colour she is lol a wee mixture, she was born from a tortoise shell furred cat.










And that is her now, well before she was pregnant she is very round now ;P

The toms she possibly mated with are black and white mainly white and semi long furred, black and white mainly black with little white socks, or black ;D So they are going to be little cuties!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

she is beautiful


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

To me she is the most beautiful girl I have ever seen. When she was born she had my tag on her, she was so lovely she would come up to me on my lap and flop. When she slept I could pick her up and kiss her and she wouldn't wake up just stay flopped in my hands. And now she's a adult, shes still so affectionate and still as gorgeous as the day I saw her born


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she is a very pretty cat,,,,,,,,,gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,cant wait for the kittens to arrive,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> she is a very pretty cat,,,,,,,,,gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,cant wait for the kittens to arrive,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


LOL I just noticed, she kind of has the same colours as the cute dog in your signature ;P


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I love torties,She is lovely, you should have some fab kittens*


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I love torties,She is lovely, you should have some fab kittens*


Thank you  you guys will get pics as soon as they arrive ;3


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

still waiting then 

make her watch eurovision should bore her enough to get the babies out! LOL


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> still waiting then
> 
> make her watch eurovision should bore her enough to get the babies out! LOL


Shes always been lazy lol... Eurovisions on???


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee i keep popping back to check this post,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hee hee i keep popping back to check this post,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


and me!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Me too, lol*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Sorry guys you might be waiting a while it would seem she is going for the "fashionably late" kitty entrance


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thats ok,,we dont mind waiting,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, we'll all be here eagerly waiting for news, lol*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I predict she will have them in the early hours maybe 5am


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

well i will be asleep then so she better cross her legs until i get up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

lol okay place your bets:


What time will she have them?

How many will she have?

lol


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

erm, 12.00 tomorrow, 3 girls and 1 boy!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

come on Kitty - it's eurovision - we all need some entertainment


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i think 4 2 boys and 2 girls,,,, 




3 oclock in the morning,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Thats a cruel time 

lol

ere' I thought they was supposed to lose their appetite before giving birth? She isnt' she's eating... or don't all cats get that "symptom"?


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

I didn't notice Zelda lose her appetite at all!

Emily


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

thanks for info 

you know I was up half the night with her last night, I noticed early hours of this morning when I was stroking her, her tummy kind of... tensed up and the kittens bulging was more noticeable, I thought it could have been a contraction but nothing else since then has happened apart from finding the mucus stuff.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

How is she acting in herself? is she nesting at all? is she licking her "parts" alot?


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Prob is contractions but they're not close enough together yet or regular enough for her to be in active labour. I am convinced cats have braxton hicks like women - I saw them in Zelda for just over a week. Kept me up until 3/4am most nights then had them in the middle of the day - grrrr.

Emily


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*My Queen, Anja only stopped eating while she gave birth, lol. Mind you she did have 7!!! 
Labour can take a long time, I started to notice Anja's contractions late on the Monday night, she did'nt have the 1st baby until 4.08 tuesday evening *


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

my girl ate her last meal 1/2 hour b4 the kittens. she loves her food  then it was contraction for all of 5 mins then she shelled 3 like peas


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Any kittens yet ?


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

No kittens yet, but they are still moving a lot.
She seems restless breathing fast but eating as normal. She also keeps getting fits of frustration as she will lay there and her tail will randomly slap around. At this moment in time she is laying down eyes open, and she keeps getting up and re-positioning herself.

If that helps anyone


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Sounds like you could be waiting a while yet hope I'm wrong and you've got a good book!
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<LABOUR VIBES>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mellie (May 21, 2008)

well glued to this thread !! any news yet? hope all is going well!!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

any news? do I sense activity in the maternity ward?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, prehaps it's been a loooooooooooooooong night, look forward to any news???


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww i thought the kittens would be here by now,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Just makes it more exciting!!! Hope you haven't got any plans for today then!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha ha,,its pouring down outside,,so im gona be glued to this thread,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

we are all still here hoping then lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> we are all still here hoping then lol


morning vixie,,grab a cuppa and take a seat,,,,,,,,,,,,,we are still waiting,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> morning vixie,,grab a cuppa and take a seat,,,,,,,,,,,,,we are still waiting,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


cuppa in hand and ready and waiting  need some biscuits now though lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> cuppa in hand and ready and waiting  need some biscuits now though lol


yes or a bit of chocolate,, to keep our energy levels up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,it could be a long day,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> Any sign of them yet ???


nope,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sit down with us,, have a cuppa and a bit of chocolate,,,


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Back to the waiting room - I have a nice big coffee and a pack of biccies - just got a little more cleaning to and then I'm setting up camp!

Emily


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Emstarz said:


> Back to the waiting room - I have a nice big coffee and a pack of biccies - just got a little more cleaning to and then I'm setting up camp!
> 
> Emily


hee hee hee,i have just eaten my diner and washed up,,,,,,,now im back ready and waiting,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Nothing yet guys but she is extremely restless and keeps meowing at us. sorry for delay in reply I was up for kitten watch until 4am last night lol there has been some more mucus also which surprised me 

Will keep you guys updated


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Sinspearian said:


> Nothing yet guys but she is extremely restless and keeps meowing at us. sorry for delay in reply I was up for kitten watch until 4am last night lol there has been some more mucus also which surprised me
> 
> Will keep you guys updated


good luck,thinking of you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Nothing yet guys but she is extremely restless and keeps meowing at us.


*Oooo, that sounds promising, my Girls were like that just before giving birth*


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Ok update guys , it would seem the rest or some more of her plug seems to be on its way, I just gave her a check up and a bit of it can me seen, I am assuming its her plug as it isn't really mucus like, as what I can see, I also did a video on my phone of me stroking her tummy from like 2 hours ago , I can upload it on youtube if anyone is interested? If so I will post it in thread


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

oooh, I haven't been on the forum for ages and this is really exciting!! Damn silly 12 year old daughter wants to go swimming and I should be getting the tea but hey there's more important things in life me thinks!!!1


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

YouTube - Kitty tummy rub

lol ignore what everyone is saying, I will keep the kittens >.>

they just don't know it yet


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

great video, bless her she is so pretty.

come on push!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

lol I better >.>

They know what I'm like when I don't 

by the way that was my fiance talking with a family member lol

Fluffypurrs - PLEASE keep telling her that, she's taking her time lol, yeah the video is meant to show that she is loving her tummy being rubbed, before she would hate it lol

another video of Shakespeare

YouTube - big tummy

This is a video of our other cat Zhou, doing a funny sneeze at Christmas.

YouTube - Funny cat sneeze

that was after playing with tinsel lol  hope you enjoy


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Are we still waiting???
I was covinced with Zelda that she would give birth a week before she actually did but she hadn't lost the plug - you cat better not do that to us - Isn't it meant to be within 40hrs of the plug going - anyone???

Bet I'm winding you up with my impatience now - LOL 

More <<<<<<<<<<<<<VIBES>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

it's painful having to wait this long! yet exciting!, maybe tomorrow? 

come on girl, do it for us!!!!


(((((((((((((vibes)))))))))))))))))


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

LOL you guys have it easy, guess who has to stay up with her from worry, mainly excitement lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Thanks but you guys will know as soon as anything happens I promise!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

well when i get up tomorrow i'll be logging on to check  then you can have a new thread instead of this "plug" one


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Sinspearian said:


> LOL you guys have it easy, guess who has to stay up with her from worry, mainly excitement lol


I'm still up - waiting to hear - LOL


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

LOL shes not doing much so don't hold your breath.. If she does do anything it will be excellent timing like... 4am or something lol

Video I just recorded of Shakespeare:

YouTube - Kitty love

As you can see she is ready to pop, but when she decides is a different matter lol


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Good Morning - Any kittens yet???

Emily


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I see there's still no news, lol. *


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

At least it's peeing down outside so we haven't got anything else to do but wait!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

afternoon all,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

So we are all still here then......!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i have been popping on and off,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

I keep popping back 2 c if theres any news here and on Georges poorly chicken ......... the anticipation is catching


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank God I am still off work, don't know how I would keep up otherwise!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha Lynsey

Afternoon Everyone*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

anyone want a coffee or tea,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and a slice of cake,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, while we wait,


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Good afternoon all, poor Shakespeare hasn't slept at all, she kept me up (went to bed at 4am kitten watch) Nothing yet sorry, but if she doesn't give birth tonight, I am going to take her to the vets during this week, as she is showing signs of giving birth but... isn't giving birth lol.. Is this normal for cats to show signs then not give birth for a while?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> anyone want a coffee or tea,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and a slice of cake,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, while we wait,


*Haha, yes please*



> Is this normal for cats to show signs then not give birth for a while?


*They do show signs before hand, like nesting, being very clingy ect. They can go up to 70 days gestation, I think thats right....somebody tell me if i'm wrong. If you are at all worried though, go with your instinct and ring the vets...if only for peace of mind *


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

I would take her to the vets if she hasn't had them within about 48hrs of losing the plug because things are more at risk at getting infected then. 
I stayed up with Zelda convinced she was going to have them about 10 days before she did, I told mother-in-law she would definately have them before she left and she hadn't!
The vet will put your mind at rest and could give you a better idea when to expect them.

I heard 70 days was ok too. Do you know when she concieved?

Yes please.....Tea with one sugar and a bit of choccie cake - yum!

Emily


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Think we should start a new thread now....

Shakespeare's Waiting Room - LOL

I know I've lost the plot, sleep deprivation, worry, crazy children and I'n out of tea bags and holding the cats responsible


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes new thread


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

got all excited there !!!!!! ........ thought we may have had some news..... lol i hope shes had them before school returns and I go back to work on monday !!!!!! lol


----------

